# Buzzard's 2009 Halloween Party Pictures



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like you all had a great time and the costumes are awesome!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like a blast. Costumes were really unique.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome party. I would love to throw a bash like that. I just need a different house and different friends!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, they are awesome!! Looks like a great party, glad you had a good time.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pics! And like the others said, great costumes as well.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great Buzzard! LOVE the kitty litter cake!! We did that with our nephew a few years ago...it's fantastic!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!  Our friends' costumes do seem to improve each year. I think that they have really started to look forward to our Halloween parties now that they know how much time & effort we put into them. We're very blessed to have such a close group of friends that we can count on to be there every year.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the pics. Looks like a great time. and I love this pumpkin.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

The pumpkins were awesome. I almost didn't have the pumpkin carving contest this year because I thought it might be asking guests to bring too much, but I am glad that I did it. The entries were all really good & it was hard to vote for just one. The Oriole was the ultimate winner. The small details are ridiculous!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome pics Buzzard. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like a great time. I also do a pumpkin carving contest every year, I just love to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like fun, I love the pumpkins!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I wish I had more friends that are willing to dress for Halloween. Your pics all look great, and I think my favorites are the pumpkin carvings. Glad you could share them.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoops...can't delete this now...see below


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! I'm happy to share with others who get into it & enjoy Halloween as much as my husband & I do.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Buzzard, your pic's are awesome, thanks for sharing them. Particularly like the witch costume, as I have the exact same one


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If I had a hat on it would be off to you.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and this looks so great Buzzard! I love the "Tempt Your Fate" game. Can you post more details about the game rules and the wording for your sign with a brief tutorial of how you set it up? I would love to try that this coming Halloween! I think you had every costume under the moon represented at your party!! What a Hoot!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo--Check out the threads that I listed below. You can find a lot of good ideas for the "Tempt Your Fate" game within those threads. I used a Hallmark computer program to create my sign & all of my fate cards. I put the cards inside of the balloons & let guests pop the balloons to reveal their fates. All of my good fates were prizes & all of my bad fates required some type of punishment/action to ward off ill luck. I even intertwined the fates of some of my guests. It was definitely a big hit at the party.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> HallowSusieBoo--Check out the threads that I listed below. You can find a lot of good ideas for the "Tempt Your Fate" game within those threads. I used a Hallmark computer program to create my sign & all of my fate cards. I put the cards inside of the balloons & let guests pop the balloons to reveal their fates. All of my good fates were prizes & all of my bad fates required some type of punishment/action to ward off ill luck. I even intertwined the fates of some of my guests. It was definitely a big hit at the party.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html


Excellent! Thanks for the links!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pics Buzzard! It looks like everyone had a great time!


----------

